# Dog walking in the Costa Del Sol - Marbella, Malaga, Benalmadena, Chiclana etc



## fayesawyer (May 4, 2013)

Hi,

My family are thinking of moving to the south of Spain. However, we are worried about bringing our dogs. They are a much loved part of the family and could be the decision maker for coming out or not!!

We already know they are not allowed on the beach (although many people do take them in the winter months at the risk of being fined). But where else is availiable to take them? 

They are 'off the lead' dogs and would hate being taken to some of the beautiful manicured parks we have seen and be kept leashed. 

In the UK we take them to the woods or down to the river where they can run about and rummage about in the bushes freely - are there places like this we could take them too?

I've heard that if you do let the dogs off the lead they are at the mercy of wild boar, that can be quite dangerous to dogs, is this correct?

Also, what about ticks - are they managable? (I've seen a lot of dogs in Spain with them).

Any advice, tips, experinces and thoughts about bringing dogs to Spain would be much apprecaited. 

Many thanks,
Faye 
(and Rufus and Curly)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have a Rhodesian Ridgeback who requires a lot of exercise. Most of our friends have dogs - I help run a dog rescue and rehoming charity. We manage to find plenty of places to walk them.

The laws relating to dogs here in Andalucia are strict, rightly so imo. There is a list of 'dangerous dogs' which names seven specific breeds plus characteristics which apply to all dogs, not just the named breed. Our RR isn't on the list -RRs aren't common in Spain - but he has all the characteristics listed so we had to comply with these Dangerous Dog laws.

All dogs must by law be chipped, registered and have a passport but of course many people don't bother. The law states that all dogs must be on a lead in public places and dogs over 25kg must be muzzled. Again, not everyone obeys this law. We do and it's annoying to say the least when our dog is pestered and even bitten by smaller dogs off the lead whilst the owner chats on his/her mobile.

There are two main health hazards for pets: one, the 'procession' caterpillar which exudes a sticky substance than can kill dogs. This is a real problem in late winter/early spring in areas with pine trees. Then there's the sandfly which with other insects can infect a dog with a horrible disease, Leishmaniasis, which is treatable but not curable.

However....if you take the precautions, the danger is minimal. We take our RR into the campo and allow him free run if there are no people or other dogs around -at least people or dogs who are intimidated by our big but gentle boy.

So to sum up....there's really no problem.

P.S. We walk Our Little Azor on our beach but in the summer months only early in the morning or late at night and we always 'pick up' if necessary, which isn't often as OLA is well trained. True, our beach is very quiet and often half-deserted even in high summer but loads of people, 99/9% Spanish, walk dogs all year round as there is nothing locally to say they shouldn't.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

fayesawyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> My family are thinking of moving to the south of Spain. However, we are worried about bringing our dogs. They are a much loved part of the family and could be the decision maker for coming out or not!!
> 
> ...


I walk every morning in the campo, the countryside in the village I live. None of the land is fenced and where there is no fence, there is right of access. It's known as campo law. I live close to Malaga. There are so many places just a few kilometres inland where you could walk for miles everyday.
I see the usual dog walkers out each mornibg. You can walk all day if you wish and the scenery is beautiful. I also get to meet local Spaniards going about their business. We stop and chat, in Spanish, of course. It is a very special place to live. There is no need to go on the beach, there are plenty of other places to go.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As far as walking on the beach goes as far as I understand it it depends on the beach and the time of year. I would imagine it's the local town hall (ayuntamiento) that decides when and where.

Of course, sometimes it depends just who you are too!
Marbella no sancionar a Aznar por pasear a sus perros por la playa sueltos y sin bozal | Andaluca-Mlaga | elmundo.es

_El Ayuntamiento de Marbella no sancionará al expresidente del Gobierno José María Aznar por *pasear a sus perros sueltos y sin bozal en la playa de Guadalmina *durante la Semana Santa, ...
...El concejal socialista Diego Lara ha preguntado en el pleno al equipo de gobierno si Aznar va a pagar por la infracción y si se haría "efectiva", a lo que el concejal ha respondido que *en la ciudad hay cosas "más importantes" para denunciar*._


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As far as walking on the beach goes as far as I understand it it depends on the beach and the time of year. I would imagine it's the local town hall (ayuntamiento) that decides when and where.
> 
> Of course, sometimes it depends just who you are too!
> Marbella no sancionar a Aznar por pasear a sus perros por la playa sueltos y sin bozal | Andaluca-Mlaga | elmundo.es
> ...


When the policia local see us with Azor they are always very interested in him, wherever we are, beach, walking in the street.
The first word I heard applied to him by a 'stranger' in Spain was 'guapo'..from a policeman!
I hoped for a moment the word was 'guapa' and addressed to me...


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

Where are the sandfly s most prevalent?


----------



## fayesawyer (May 4, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for your responses they have been extremely helpful


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Sandflies exist all over Spain. The application of topical treatments such as Frontline but more commonly the wearing of a repellant collar such as Scalibor help to deter the fly from biting and the passing on of Leishmania.

There is a vaccination available for dogs now which can help prevent the contraction of Leish, however it is not infallible so they recommend you continue to use the collars on top.

As for the danger of Wild Boar, you are far more likely to meet up with other dogs than wild boar. I live in the Campo and have only come close to one wild boar in the whole 9 years of my walking my dogs in remote areas.

Snakes, now they are a different story.


----------



## Hadleigh (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi all, 
Would like to start this post again as I am soon to be moving between Marbella and Estapona with my 2 Ridgebacks and have the same concerns as the person who started this post.
Has anything changed and if anyone is still walking in this area would love to meet up for help and advice. Normally at home we are normally walking at 6am for around 5k and the same in the evening.
Can't wait to move but need my mind put at rest that I can still walk My dogs safely.
Thank in advance


----------



## Hadleigh (Feb 19, 2016)

Hadleigh said:


> Hi all,
> Would like to start this post again as I am soon to be moving between Marbella and Estapona with my 2 Ridgebacks and have the same concerns as the person who started this post.
> Has anything changed and if anyone is still walking in this area would love to meet up for help and advice. Normally at home we are normally walking at 6am for around 5k and the same in the evening.
> Can't wait to move but need my mind put at rest that I can still walk My dogs safely.
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hadleigh said:


> Hadleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## Hadleigh (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks Jo


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You will need to register your Ridgebacks as 'dangerous dogs'. You need to look up what you have to do to fulfil the requirements.
The dogs will have to be muzzled and leashed in all public places. We now have a Cane Corso, a rescued dog, as well as our RR , and I was 'denounced' to the police for not having her leashed and muzzled....she is timid and has tiny teeth through being malnourished but nevertheless is a 'dangerous dog'.
We do let our dogs run free when there is no- one in sight but put them on the leash as a courtesy when websee another dog walker.


----------



## Kchq (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi Hadleigh, can I ask how you are going to get your RRs over to Spain ? We also have 2 RR and are also considering moving there and are unsure as to best route, car all way or ship, and was even surprised to see so many dogs being transported by air (something I've never seen in the UK). They really are so special aren't they, and I love the expression "ridgebacks, steal most of your heart and all of your bed".


----------



## Hadleigh (Feb 19, 2016)

Morning all, thanks for the speedy reply Mrypg9.
Went into the vets yesterday and they mentioned about the dangerous dogs which I have already read up about. They are big dogs but are absolute dopes and are scarred of spiders !!. Was thinking the same as you in regards to letting them off when no one is around then training ground them to wear muzzles, it's only that I recently read about some poor dogs being poisoned in Benahavis which scared me silly , hence the safe walk post.
Going to get them registered for the D, dogs just to be on the safe side.


Kchq

In regards to getting them over, my plans are to drive them down and take my time, staying over on the way. I have heard about flying but don't like the sound of that. Would rather they were with me, spoilt rotten I know !! Lol.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hadleigh said:


> Morning all, thanks for the speedy reply Mrypg9.
> Went into the vets yesterday and they mentioned about the dangerous dogs which I have already read up about. They are big dogs but are absolute dopes and are scarred of spiders !!. Was thinking the same as you in regards to letting them off when no one is around then training ground them to wear muzzles, it's only that I recently read about some poor dogs being poisoned in Benahavis which scared me silly , hence the safe walk post.
> Going to get them registered for the D, dogs just to be on the safe side.
> 
> ...



I would NEVER put Our Little Azor on a plane. We bought a LR Discovery for the specific purpose of driving him from Prague, where we were living, to Spain, a two night three day journey but one where he rode in comfort and safety with his toys and bed and frequent stops for him to stretch his limbs.
Not that here's anything wrong with putting dogs on a plane, I volunteer for a dog rescue and rehomng charity and we often fly dogs to new homes all over the world.
But RRs are big dogs and perhaps more sensitive than some breeds.
They are indeed gentle giants but because of their size it's understandable that people are apprehensive when they see them. In the wrong hands they can be dangerous so imo the legal requirements are perfectly reasonable.
They do need plenty of space, though. We were lucky and found a house with a large garden, part of which is basically a field so our dogs can get out to pee etc. when the weather isn't that nice, like today.


----------



## Cathycl (Mar 16, 2015)

SNAKES! Wow I wasn't aware that there were that many in Spain.... Can you add more info please?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cathycl said:


> SNAKES! Wow I wasn't aware that there were that many in Spain.... Can you add more info please?


Take a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

There's a link about creepy crawlies in Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lots of lizards and geckos - they used to scare my daughter, especially when you could hear them scurrying around the house lol But at least they used to eat the mozzies!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Cathycl (Mar 16, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> Take a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html
> 
> There's a link about creepy crawlies in Spain


Hi thanks for reply.... Found info about creepy crawlers....and there seems to be a fair few 😧 How safe is it for dogs to be off the leads in the countryside with some of these critters around. I have two small dogs and was aware of the caterpillars and how to be safe with these but are there risks from snakes if the the dogs come across them. I think they are likely to chase lizards, as any birds that land in our uk garden are encouraged to leave promptly but how about the other critters in relation to dogs?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Cathycl said:


> Hi thanks for reply.... Found info about creepy crawlers....and there seems to be a fair few &#55357;&#56871; How safe is it for dogs to be off the leads in the countryside with some of these critters around. I have two small dogs and was aware of the caterpillars and how to be safe with these but are there risks from snakes if the the dogs come across them. I think they are likely to chase lizards, as any birds that land in our uk garden are encouraged to leave promptly but how about the other critters in relation to dogs?


Processionary Caterpillars are the ones that I was always very wary of - nasty little ******s. 

Snakes never worried me much - they are very nervous and will generally leave you alone.

I was always a bit worried about these...










The Andalucian Funnel Web 

and these...












The Megarian Banded Centipede...

both of which can spoil your day. The Spider, like the snake will leave you alone but the centipede is aggressive. 

But to be fair I've never actually heard of an incident involving either.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We've had a few snakes in our garden but the dogs either didn't see them or ignored them.
It's amazing really that snakes are found in quite built-up areas like central Malaga even.
A friend who lives near the Bus Station in Marbella found a metre long snake curled up in the middle of the road sunning itself. Another friend who lives in Seghers Estepona found a snake on her terrace.
None of them was poisonous.


----------

